Ask HN: What are some “must see” documentaries? - user321
======
SyneRyder
I loved Vernon, Florida. It's the first documentary I saw by Errol Morris, saw
it completely by accident on TV & was so captivated I had to look up what it
was and who directed it. I also loved Gates Of Heaven & The Unknown Known, but
I think Vernon, Florida is still my favorite.

------
vincentkriek
Must see is a hard term to qualify, does this mean enjoyable documentaries or
only the ones that educate. I really enjoyed The King of Kong last week. It's
a documentary about the best arcade Donkey Kong players in the world and their
battles.

------
flxn
"When We Left Earth" It's a great documentary TV miniseries about american
spaceflight. Must-watch for every space fan.

------
kleer001
King Corn. The Yes Men. The Corporation.

The Cove. Born Into Brothels. Inside Job.

------
kushti
Oliver Stone's Untold History of the United States

------
PerfectElement
Earthlings.

~~~
Chos89
The most eye-opening documentary IMO

